# [INFO]  Ci sono virus per Linuzzo?

## Rulez

Non sò se avete gia discusso su questo argomento; stavo leggendo dei post e mi è venuto in mente questa domanda: Ci sono virus per Linuzzo?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Non sò se avete gia discusso su questo argomento

 

EH.... direi di si...   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ci sono virus per Linuzzo? 

 

Credo 7 fino ad ora. Ma comunque la maggior parte di questi usa vulnerabilita' di vecchie versioni, o vuole i privilegi di root. Quindi stando aggiornati (gentoo   :Very Happy:  ), non si dovrebbero avere problemi. Gli unici antivirus come clanav hanno piuttosto lo scopo di filtrare dai virus per windows, specie se la macchina fa da firewall o server per una rete samba.

Cmq qualcuno sapra' piu' di me.

----------

## gutter

Confermo  :Wink: 

----------

## Rulez

azzo!

ma ke kakkio, facessero i virus per windows, nn per linux!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

C'è da qualche parte un qualcosa che descrive sti virus?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gutter

 *Rulez wrote:*   

> azzo!
> 
> ma ke kakkio, facessero i virus per windows, nn per linux!!!  
> 
> C'è da qualche parte un qualcosa che descrive sti virus?   

 

Mi pare che su internet ci sia una guida che mostra come scrivere dei virus per linux per il formato ELF, se cerchi su google lo trovi facilmente.

----------

## codadilupo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Mi pare che su internet ci sia una guida che mostra come scrivere dei virus per linux per il formato ELF, se cerchi su google lo trovi facilmente.

 

http://www.lwfug.org/~abartoli/virus-writing-HOWTO/_html/  :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## gutter

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> http://www.lwfug.org/~abartoli/virus-writing-HOWTO/_html/ 
> ...

 

Esatto   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Figata, ora riempio il mondo di virus  :Smile: 

Scherzi a parte esiste qualche virus ma e' difficilissimo prenderlo, la maggior parte dei pacchetti vengono controllati direttamente sui siti ufficiali e nel caso specifico di gentoo ogni pacchetto viene controllato con la sua md5sum, una garanzia (quasi) di sicurezza  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Scherzi a parte esiste qualche virus ma e' difficilissimo prenderlo

 

Più che di virus si tratterebbe di worm, e in quei casi il miglior antivirus é quello di limitare l'uso di root al minimo indispensabile....

----------

## Cazzantonio

7 virus in più di 10 anni di carriera?

Ma vi rendente conto che questo numero è praticamente zero??? I virus per windows saranno decine di migliaia...

E' più facile perdere il sistema perchè si corrompe la partizione di root che per un virus.... molto più facile! (a me è capitato l'altro giorno mi pare)

Se contate che:

A) Molti di questi virus sono obsoleti e sfruttano vulnerabilità da tempo note e risolte (quindi il numero di virus "attvi" potrebbe ridursi a 1 o 2?)

B) Perchè un virus sia virulento bisogna che c'e l'abbiano in tanti e questi qui li hanno beccati si e no una decina di persone in tutta la sotoria moderna dell'informatica....

A conti fatti è meglio proteggersi contro chi vuole entrare con la forza nel nostro pc che contro qualche virus che in pratica non esiste....

----------

## n3m0

 *Rulez wrote:*   

> Ci sono virus per Linuzzo?  

 

Questo è tutto.

----------

## duffimc

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Scherzi a parte esiste qualche virus ma e' difficilissimo prenderlo 
> 
> Più che di virus si tratterebbe di worm, e in quei casi il miglior antivirus é quello di limitare l'uso di root al minimo indispensabile....

 

...anche eseguendo operazioni da amministatore utilizzando "su"  potrei essere esposto a rischi??

----------

## neryo

 *it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux wrote:*   

> GNU/Linux è meno esposto degli altri sistemi operativi ai virus ed in genere ai maleware informatici per vari motivi:
> 
>     * gli utenti di Linux sono meno numerosi, ma più preparati tecnicamente e conoscono per lo meno alcune delle basi di un sistema operativo. Sono consapevoli di cosa stanno facendo e qual'è il risultato che vogliono ottenere;
> 
>     * l'infezione di una macchina di solito è limitata al singolo utente e quindi non compromette, di norma, l'intero sistema operativo; inoltre la diffusione di un virus è molto più difficile;
> ...

 

direi che questo testo preso da wikipedia riassume tutte le motivazioni della scarsa presenza di robaccia sul linux.. comunque molto secondo me, e' reputabile dal fatto che praticamente tutto il software e' open (quindi sempre sotto osservazione) e viene scaricato in genere da mirror fidati... e molto spesso si fanno dei controlli di checksum che ne garantiscono integrita'.. poi chiaramente e' buona cosa tenere sempre aggiornati i propri software!   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## Ferdinando

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> ...anche eseguendo operazioni da amministatore utilizzando "su"  potrei essere esposto a rischi??

 

Dipende dall'operazione: se questa apre una porta sulla macchina sì. Infatti ormai credo nessun servizio di rete giri più come root.

Comunque il rischio maggiore a lavorare da root è darsi la zappa sui piedi con qualche operazione poco cauta, oppure se ti vai a prendere un caffè lasciando una sessione aperta e qualche buontempone si diverte a smanettare a casaccio  :Wink: 

Quanto a virus e worm veri e propri, a meno che tu non abbia una sfiga da guinness dei primati, ne dubito.

Ciao

----------

## federico

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

>  *Rulez wrote:*   Ci sono virus per Linuzzo?   
> 
> Questo è tutto.

 

Tanti eh...

Per altro, beccarseli quando scarichi sorgenti e compili e prima di farlo il sistema fa il checksum, e' veramente un rischio che rasenta secondo me lo 0%  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## Ferdinando

 *federico wrote:*   

> Per altro, beccarseli quando scarichi sorgenti e compili e prima di farlo il sistema fa il checksum, e' veramente un rischio che rasenta secondo me lo 0% 

 

Perché ciò accada 1) qualcuno deve riuscire a penetrare nel server da cui scarichi il sorgente, 2) acquisire su tale sistema diritti tali da permettergli di modificare il pacchetto, 3) aver già fatto lo stesso sul server da cui fai il sync prima che tu lo abbia fatto, in modo da darti un checksum sbagliato; considera poi che il server da cui si fa il sync e quello da cui si scaricano i sorgenti sono generalmente diversi. In conclusione, se qualcuno ci riesce io mi faccio prete  :Razz: 

Ciao

P.S. se leggi i virus 1 attacca solo redhat, 3 solo apache, 1 solo bind (berkeley internet name domain), e infine solo 2 sono generici (infettano i file elf); in ogni caso dubito che siano ancora attivi.

----------

## X-Drum

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per altro, beccarseli quando scarichi sorgenti e compili e prima di farlo il sistema fa il checksum, e' veramente un rischio che rasenta secondo me lo 0% 
> 
> 

 

-15% imho, alla fine sono dei worm nulla di piu',

l'altro giorno leggevo il codice sorgente di un worm scritto in perl che attaccava i forum di tipo

phpBB su macchine Linux, credo che di questi script/programmi se ne possano confezionare

a tonnellate, ma restano sempre dei malware appunto, non dei veri e propri virus come li

conosciamo noi (col modus operandi tipico dei virus dotto windows).

Ok questi script spesso "mentono" sulla propria identita' (questo ad esempio

modificava il proprio nome in /usr/bin/httpd -DSSL) ma la loro identificazione

resta una cosa fattibile

----------

## klaimath

Se volete darmi del pazzo fate pure dato che credo di esserlo dopo quello che mi è successo oggi.

Dunque parlando con un amico/collega che utilizza linux a casa (Ubuntu) il discorso è inevitabilmente caduto sui virus ... perchè lo sa solo lui ... ed è venuto fuori con una sparata detta in modo talmente serio che ci sono rimasto male.

Secondo nonchiedetemichefonteperchènonloricordopiù Gentoo tra tutte le distribuzioni Linux sarebbe la più attaccabile da Virus.

Virus per linux ? Oibò e quando mai se ne è sentito parlare ?

Non avendo trovato nulla in rete domando a voi se ne sapete qualcosa.

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

## Luca89

Senza aver letto la motivazione di queste affermazioni possiamo dire molto poco, su cosa si fondano? perchÃ¨ non hai chiesto al tuo amico la motivazione? per dire una cosa del genere doveva dare anche delle motivazioni altrimenti permettimi di dire che le sue parole non valgono nulla. Io dalla mia parte posso dire che virus non ne ho mai visti in tutte le mie macchine linux/gentoo.

----------

## federico

Esistono alcuni virus per linux noti, si contano sulle dita di una mano o forse meno. Il fatto che gentoo sia piu' esposta a virus e' una sparata gigantesca invece. E' vero forse il contrario! Ogni sorgente viene controllato tramite checksum e compilato sulla tua macchina, per avere il virus devi avere il sorgente sporco che gia' verrebbe bloccato in fase di checksum. Sara' forse la sua debian based quella che non si accorgerebbe di una cosa del genere :p

Fede

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread  aperto da klaimath

Riguardo a quanto detto dal tuo amico, non spreco nemmeno bits per commentare  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Fatto il merge del thread  aperto da klaimath
> 
> Riguardo a quanto detto dal tuo amico, non spreco nemmeno bits per commentare 

 

Beh! E' interessante.

E lo sarebbe molto di più se si sapessero le motivazioni per le quali Gentoo sarebbe - o non sarebbe - più vulnerabile.

----------

## lavish

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Beh! E' interessante.

 

interessante? Ha già detto tutto federico...

----------

## bandreabis

Meglio così - io stimo molto federico sin dal mio primo contatto con lui e la fortuna di averlo conosciuto di persona - ma interessante sarebbe sentire le motivazioni delle campane contrarie.

Solo per avere un quadro più completo.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla 
> 
> Virus per linux ? Oibò e quando mai se ne è sentito parlare ?
> 
> bla bla
> ...

 

toh => http://virus.enemy.org/virus-writing-HOWTO/_html/index.html

adesso ne hai sentito parlare 

( cercare virus+linux su google.it no eh? )

riguardo l'altra affermazione "gentoo è piu esposta a virus bla" o roba simile,

guarda non ti rispondo nemmeno perche' sarebbe una perdita di tempo

----------

## klaimath

Grazie. Mi avete dato le risposte che speravo; conferma che non sono pazzo.

Volete dettagli ??? Mi credete se dico che dopo quella sparata sono stato 10 minuti fermo alla macchinetta del caffè quasi incapace di intendere e di volere ?

Virus per Linux sostanzialmente si può riassumere in:

- Si esistono ma sono pochi e con un livello di pericolosità sullo scarso andante.

- Molti di quelli che nel corso degli anni sono stati dichiarati Virus erano in realtà dei bug più o meno evidenti.

- La blindatura e il sistema di ferro che usa linux per gestire gli utenti non permetterebbe ad un virus di propagarsi.

Tuttavia, se le mie cognizioni di programmazione sono ancora valide, qualche sacca di rischio esiste ma non val la pena di preoccuparsi.

Ok thx delle risposte e pardon per il post ma dopo 10 ore di lavoro il mio cervello aveva bisogno di una rassicurazione sulla sua sanità.

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

## klaimath

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> adesso ne hai sentito parlare 
> 
> ( cercare virus+linux su google.it no eh? )
> 
> 

 

Grazie fin li ci ero arrivato anche io ed avevo trovato anche un paio di bei documenti in italiano.

Mi pareva però ovvio che mi riferivo ad infezioni conosciute non al come si scrivono e tutto il bla bla bla annesso e connesso. 

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

## klaimath

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Fatto il merge del thread  aperto da klaimath
> 
> Riguardo a quanto detto dal tuo amico, non spreco nemmeno bits per commentare  
> 
> Beh! E' interessante.
> ...

 

domani lo riacchiappo al volo e mi faccio dire la fonte. oggi confesso che ero piuttosto sotto chock per prestare attenzione a tutto

----------

## X-Drum

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> 
> 
> domani lo riacchiappo al volo e mi faccio dire la fonte. oggi confesso che ero piuttosto sotto chock per prestare attenzione a tutto

 

ma per favore sono tutte congetture

----------

## bandreabis

Ma se già il titolo è fantascienza, perchè non parlare di fantascienza?

Sentiamo le farneticazioni di quel pazzo alias amico di klaimath.

----------

## Deus Ex

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Meglio così - io stimo molto federico sin dal mio primo contatto con lui e la fortuna di averlo conosciuto di persona - ma interessante sarebbe sentire le motivazioni delle campane contrarie. 

 

E ci sono campane contrarie?

O forse - come pare evidente - solo una sparata (e per giunta molto grossa) di un amico con la lingua lunga?  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Rileggendo il thread e non notando il merge inizialmente avevo pensato di aver risposto doppio...

Anche io vorrei capire le motivazioni che hanno portato all'affermare che gentoo sia piu' predisposta a virus rispetto alle altre distribuzioni, tuttavia penso che siano parole dettate piu' dal caso che dallo studio del problema.

Vorrei sottolineare che a parer mio il diffondersi di virus in ambiente linux e' piu' limitato non solo per via dei controlli che le varie distribuzioni effettuano sulle dimensioni e caratteristiche dei files, ma anche grazie all'opensource. Avendo sempre a disposizione sorgenti dei programmi, molteplici mirror e contributi da piu' persone ogni programma e' sottoposto a maggiori controlli.

Ancora una volta la sicurezza viene dal mostrare e non dal nascondere.

PS: Anche io vi voglio bene ^^

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Anche io vorrei capire le motivazioni che hanno portato all'affermare che gentoo sia piu' predisposta a virus rispetto alle altre distribuzioni, tuttavia penso che siano parole dettate piu' dal caso che dallo studio del problema.

 

Effettivamente con emerge é più facile scaricare e compilare il virus, comprese le dipendenze.

Con una precompilata dovrebbe chiedere di inserire il CD con i binari della libexploit-0.6.2-r1 e l'utente potrebbe insospettirsi....

----------

## bandreabis

Scherzi vero?   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## bandreabis

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Effettivamente con emerge é più facile scaricare e compilare il virus, comprese le dipendenze.

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## cagnaluia

scherzando:

linux è un pericoloso "portatore sano" di virus...

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Effettivamente con emerge é più facile scaricare e compilare il virus, comprese le dipendenze. 
> 
>       

 

lollissimo

----------

## =DvD=

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> E ci sono campane contrarie?
> 
> O forse - come pare evidente - solo una sparata (e per giunta molto grossa) di un amico con la lingua lunga? 

 

Campane contrarie ci sono sempre, come c'e' sempre chi dice cagate. Ma la testa per ragionare l'abbiamo tutti, no?

O dobbiamo sempre essere imbocati?

A wise person makes his own decisions, a weak one obeys public opinion.

C'e' chi ancora credere al creazionismo...

----------

## bandreabis

Ignorante è colui che non domanda!  :Wink: 

----------

## wildancer

Questa cosa è gustosissima, come quella di chi sostiene che quando linux sarà più usato si cominceranno a vedere i virus! A coloro che dicono questo rispondo: prendiamo un bug sfruttabile da remoto, di quelli vecchi e ben noti. Io downgrado il programma sensibile domani e lo levo dopodomani, se mi infetti hai vinto (e se il bug non è troppo semplice ti do pure una settimana) Chi caspita scrive un virus funzionante in meno di un mese? Coloro che ne avrebbero la capacità gia collaborano tutti con Tovalds sul kernel! (Magari alcuni no... Ma il ratto c'ha troppo da fare col pesce palla  :Very Happy: )

----------

## federico

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Chi caspita scrive un virus funzionante in meno di un mese?

 

Un mese lavorativo per scrivere un virus? Mi pare troppo...

----------

## wildancer

intendo compresa la scoperta (non comunicata) del bug da sfruttare Fede...

----------

## federico

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> intendo compresa la scoperta (non comunicata) del bug da sfruttare Fede...

 

Non ci eravamo capiti  :Smile: 

----------

## Tru

January 9, 2002

Platforms Affected:

-------------------

This new Remote Shell Trojan RST.b identified and examined by 

Qualys has been verified to affect various Linux platforms. 

Qualys researchers have concluded that the backdoor functionality 

of this new Trojan can be triggered at any UDP port, which makes 

it particularly easy to launch arbitrary commands on infected 

machines.

Applications Affected:

----------------------

The Remote Shell Trojan RST.b - named by Qualys due to its 

backdoor functionality - is different in its activation and 

backdoor functionality from the Remote Shell Trojan identified 

earlier by Qualys in http://www.qualys.com/alert/remoteshell.html . 

It shows self-replicating capabilities and has been observed to 

infect Linux ELF (Executable and Linking Format) binary executable 

programs. Based upon appropriate permissions, the Remote Shell 

Trojan RST.b begins its replication activities in the current 

working directory and in the /bin directory.

ecc. io questo me lo ero beccato

infettava gli ELF titti i /bin/*

Ma da quel lontano 2002 mai + visti

----------

## Truzzone

 *Tru wrote:*   

> January 9, 2002
> 
> ...
> 
> Ma da quel lontano 2002 mai + visti

 

Io me lo sono beccato il mese scorso   :Rolling Eyes: 

chmod -R 666 /tmp/

eliminati i file infetti e tutto è tornato alla normalità   :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

PS: I vari aide e chkrootkit non hanno rilevato niente   :Confused: 

----------

## Sparker

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .. amico/collega che utilizza linux a casa (Ubuntu) il discorso è inevitabilmente caduto sui virus ...
> 
> Secondo nonchiedetemichefonteperchènonloricordopiù Gentoo tra tutte le distribuzioni Linux sarebbe la più attaccabile da Virus.
> ...

 

Probabilmente la fonte pensa "software nuovo"=>"bug"=>"virus"   :Confused: 

Ricordo che tempo fa su ubuntu non installavano nemmeno iptables... e che in una versione durante l'installazione salvava la password dell'utente in un file di log word readable... (comunque si sono fatti più furbi da allora  :Smile:  non voglio ricordiare tutti gli errori del passato)

Detto questo, attualmente pare che il team di Ubuntu sia il più veloce a tappare i buchi di sicurezza, gentoo un po' meno, ma da questo ad essere vulnerabile ne passa...

----------

